# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  TÜRKÇE öğrenmek isteyen / Those who wants to Learn TURKISH

## burak

*Ben ingilizce öğretmeniyim Türkiye de..Aynı zamanda Rusça Öğreniyorum. Türkçe konusunda da ben size yardımcı olayım. bencil olmamak lazım*  
I m an English teacher in Turkey. Also Im learning russian. I can also help you learning Turkish. shouldnt be so selfish  ::

----------


## SVT

turkce kime gerekli ya   ::

----------


## pangea

> turkce kime gerekli ya

 çok ayıp  ::  
1 lisan 1 insan 2 lisan 2 insan..lütfen..

----------


## Ali_YA

Merhaba arkadaşlar!   ::

----------


## Ali_YA

Ben arıyorum Türkçe öğretmeni. Kuşadası. Fiyat: 1 saat - 10 YTL

----------


## Ufimskiy

I know 2 words in Turkish -  _Teshekkur ederim_  -  Thanks 
+  _Dur_   -  Stop     ::

----------

